# Fiber/Spinning question



## Knit4Life2 (Aug 20, 2018)

Hello all,

I'm super new on your forum, but have been hunting for answers regarding spinning wool by spindle only. I've gotten LOTS of answers regarding spinning with wheels, but I don't have one of those Yet.

My question is, when plying 2 (or more) strands on a spindle, when the spindle is full, after I wind that plied yarn off, can I leave it attached to the spindle somehow? I know, it seems foolish but I don't know, and ALL the ladies in my fiber guild who spin use wheels for plying.

Also, which way do I twist my spindle for plying? Counterclockwise?

Thanks.


----------



## Rosepath (Feb 18, 2011)

You would ply in the opposite direction from what you spun the yarn. So if you turn your spindle clockwise to spin, then turn it counterclockwise to ply.
Not sure what you mean by the spindle being full. As your spindle drops lower and lower, it will be time to wind the spun yarn around the shaft of the spindle (below the whorl or round flat disk), then spin some more. You can wind it pretty tightly on that shaft and it will hold quite a lot, depending on the thickness of the spun or plied yarn. There are several YouTube videos on spinning on a drop spindle, look up Snyder Spindles. He has a great video. I recommended his video after watching it on YouTube to someone, then I was at the Michigan Fiber Festival this weekend, and he walked by! In person!! Pretty exciting 
Good luck, hope this helps you with your spinning - keep at it, it'll be worth it.


----------



## Wind in Her Hair (Jul 18, 2002)

Rosepath said:


> There are several YouTube videos on spinning on a drop spindle, look up Snyder Spindles. He has a great video. I recommended his video after watching it on YouTube to someone, then I was at the Michigan Fiber Festival this weekend, and he walked by! In person!! Pretty exciting
> .


You mean "This guy"? I met him at Wisconsin Sheep and Wool. He is awesome.


----------



## Rosepath (Feb 18, 2011)

That's him! He is such a nice person and so encouraging to beginning spinners 
Nice shirt, too.


----------



## Wind in Her Hair (Jul 18, 2002)

Rosepath said:


> That's him! He is such a nice person and so encouraging to beginning spinners
> Nice shirt, too.


He IS a genuinely nice guy and his 3D spindles are amazing perpetual motion machines!


----------

